# carbon fiber trim



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

here is some pic of trim that i coverd with carbon fiber vinyl .
And my grille that i custum made


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

looks nice!!! keep it up.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

cool, you sohuld have covered up the grill with carbon fiber, or atleast painted it grey


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

what type of mesh grille did you use?
i'll be using the apc one on my grill


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

What type of vinal is that... Where did you get it also.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *what type of mesh grille did you use?
> i'll be using the apc one on my grill *


dont waste your money on that shit.... get some grill gaurd and a can of Rustoleum clear.... do it yourself and cheap.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, get some gutter guard at home depot. it works great and it looks awesome.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not too bad at all...but Id get rid of the floor mats and fogs....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's wrong with the fogs? I got fogs just like those.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what's wrong with the fogs? I got fogs just like those..... *


I know I was gonna tell U the same thing...lol--Nah its no big deal I guess I just dont like em cuz Ive seen alot of Honduhs with the same ones around my area....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

my bro works at a sign shop and that where i got the vinyl
if you need some email me and i will see if i can get some for you
[email protected]

and i did use gutter mesh 
and there is nothing wrong with my fog light
you guys are crazy


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

my bro works at a sign shop and that where i got the vinyl
if you need some email me and i will see if i can get some for you
[email protected]

and i did use gutter mesh 
and there is nothing wrong with my fog light
you guys are crazy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hehe .. double post


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sentracool said:


> *my bro works at a sign shop and that where i got the vinyl
> if you need some email me and i will see if i can get some for you
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey I jus want to make sure u dont take it the wrong way at all man-- I didnt mean it in a bad way or anything ( fog light  )

So anyways wut about this vinyl thing--Ive been considering doing my trunk in it...How hard is it to use and etc....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

i will find out how much it is a foot it is very easy to use


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

sentracool said:


> *my bro works at a sign shop and that where i got the vinyl
> if you need some email me and i will see if i can get some for you
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


that wasnt aimed at you.... san_fran_b14 asked where you got the mesh and that he was going to buy APC. I just suggested going the ghetto grill route. which looks just as good and is cheaper.


----------

